
She Created Netflix's Culture and It Ultimately Got Her Fired - _nh_
http://www.fastcompany.com/3056662/the-future-of-work/she-created-netflixs-culture-and-it-ultimately-got-her-fired
======
jonesb6
The author is trying really hard to come up with a reason for why she was
fired, but she herself does not give one, so the article just stumbles
guessing and making assumptions..

